# In fear of badgering....



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

So, im waiting to start my next cycle. My last one failed due to, i believe, clinical error, long story.

So, my consultant said in my review i could start again on my period in January.
He then emailed me on the 22nd Dec to say he would email me by the beginning of the new year to share his thoughts on my treatment plan (we have already discussed protocols and dosage for next cycle).
He hasnt been in touch as of yet and i can feel that ive just ovulated. 
I could be accused of being slightly persistant already but do i email him and tell him ive ovulated or wait and miss the boat this month?


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

It sucks that patients have to chase and be responsible for constant reminders with health professionals who have already offered the next steps. I think the first thing you need to do is stop feeling as though you’re a burden or inconveniencing these people in their chosen service. You deserve better! Absolutely proceed and I wonder if there’s a way to diplomatically enquire about communication and timing going forward. Treatment and timing of everything is critical (and expensive) and you need to have every confidence in your providers.


----------



## onolyn (Jan 5, 2019)

I think you need to ask anything you are interested in


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry, i hadnt realised anyone had replied to this.

The clinic only got worse, it went on up until last week where i finally got the answers and appointments i needed so no need for any more emails! Thank god. 

I will admit, with all the messing about, its left a bad taste for me now


----------

